# Sarb035 perfect leather



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I have been on the hunt for the perfect leather strap for my Sarb035 (well technically the other halfs)

i once tried it on a black hirsch luca (i think) and it was as close to perfection as i have got (why did i not keep it?)

any suggestions?


----------

